# Délai retrait en magasin



## tbt9512 (28 Février 2017)

Bonjour, j'ai fais plusieurs recherches mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème ici ou sur Apple.fr

J'ai récemment commandé (aujourd'hui) des AirPods qui était de stock à l'Apple Store de Lille, j'ai déjà reçu la confirmation pour aller les récupérer. Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas y aller avant ce vendredi. 

Avez-vous une idée du délai de conservation maximum de la commande avant, (j'imagine) l'annulation automatique car non réclamé ?


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2017)

Je ne pense pas que cela fonctionne comme avec La Poste ou un point Relais colis. Si tu ne téléphones pas ou n'annules pas ta commande, ça restera en attente. Au bout d'un certain temps, il se peut que l'on te contacte pour venir chercher ta commande. Mais je ne connais pas la politique d'un Apple Store. Tu seras fixé si tu leur téléphones.


----------



## tbt9512 (1 Mars 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse, pour conclure mon post, je viens de contacter Apple. J'ai passé ma commande le 28 février et il m'a indiqué que je disposais jusqu'au 21 mars (+/- 20 jours) pour la récupérer sauf si je reprends contact avec eux, possibilité de prolongement du délai.

Dans le cas échéant, annulation + remboursement automatique.


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2017)

Si on résume, on a droit à 21 jours pour un retrait, c'est bon à savoir.


----------

